# Training partner (liverpool)



## Phase (Dec 27, 2012)

After a training partner in Liverpool for some pad work and some sparing.

I'm new to Muay Thai so wouldn't mind a beginner

I train a TMas but would be happy to travel to another gym if needed.

Hit me up if your interested.

Jay


----------



## Graeme (Sep 22, 2007)

Jay, i know this was posted ages ago but only just spotted it. You still after a training partner?


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Best fire him a PM Graeme, he'll get the email notification if he has that feature turned on.


----------



## Graeme (Sep 22, 2007)

Cheers Alan im on it


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

Doesn't Joel Morgan train at Tmas phase?? Am sure if you speak to him or any other lad there they would be happy to help you!!


----------

